# Midsummer Vegetable Troubleshooting: Part 1



## r coats green chilie (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Tee, just wanted to ask a quick question. I noticed some small brown eggs underneath my green bean leaves. Could this be squash bugs? I held off until early June until I planted and have not seen any sign of the bugs. I am in the Central area of New Mexico. Appreciate your feedback, Take care, Randy!


----------



## Garden_Blogger (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips on the tomatoes. Mine keep splitting and I do think it's partly due to the UK climate but will take your tips on board.


----------



## Cyndi (Jul 8, 2014)

My tomatoes have small yellow spots on the skin and for each yellow spot there is a hard spot on the tomato meat. Do you know what causes that?


----------



## Monica1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Tee I had an idea that I had seen on the garden channel years ago and this is a method I have used on my cucumbers that I just started growing and a plant was given to me. I decided to go ahead and give it a try and I had only gotten one cucumber off of my vine this is because the bug of some sort keep eating my first growth. I have now used pepper spray in a spray bottle and it has been working pretty well so far. I have manage to save most of them even though they have stopped growth. I keep them watered but I think because these bugs has been on my vine at first then the rest of them don't want to grow. The recipe for the pepper water and I like the part that it is so natural. You get a small watering bottle and put a good 4 to five drops of hot sauce on the cucumbers the new ones and the big ones. They may taste a little hot but, I rather that instead of chemicals. I did have seven dust on the leaves and now something looks like it is eating the leaves. I live in the south of Lousiana outside of New Orleans. I did find one bug that was a kind of big spider. And one day a slug on the bottom of my pot in the dirt part. What do you think of this method some days I have found I have to put more hot sauce on the little new cucumbers. This is what they were eating mostly and every now and then they get away with a good many of them.


----------



## Rod_holland (Jun 7, 2015)

We have what I call "Tomato Blight", and would like to know how to deal with it?


----------

